# Comment changer le nom d'utilisateur par défaut sur un serveur ?



## rafbeyonddriven (19 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Voilà mon problème, j'enrage depuis des semaines car ma machine de travail a été utilisée par quelqu'un d'autre pendant mes congés.
Quand je me connecte au réseau de mon entreprise, la boîte de dialogue "CONNEXION AU SERVEUR DE FICHIER" s'ouvre mais "SE CONNECTER COMME INVITE" est grisé et je ne peux que me connecter comme "UTILISATEUR REFERENCE". Jusqu'ici, pas de souci. Sauf qu'à chaque fois, j'ai le nom de la personne qui m'a remplacé, et il ne garde plus en mémoire mon propre login.. ET C'EST INSUPPORTABLE !!!
Mon administrateur m'affirme n'avoir rien touché. 
Ma question est donc :
Est ce qu'il y a moyen de pouvoir avoir de nouveau mon login par défaut ? Si oui comment ?
J'ai cherché partout, je ne trouve pas la solution...

merciiiiiiii

MAC OS X 4 9
Mac pro Intel 2x2,66Ghz


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

Nettoie le Trousseau d'accès (menu trousseau> sos> réparer). Une fois fait regarde dans les listes le trousseau pour ce serveur, vire-le et reconnecte-toi.


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (19 Juin 2008)

merci supermoquette.
Je viens de tester, ça marche toujours pas. J'ai toujours ce p***** de nom qui s'affiche...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

Tu as trouvé ce serveur avec ce login dans le trousseau d'accès ?


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (19 Juin 2008)

Ouep, il y était, je l'ai viré. Mais à la reconnexion, même topo...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

Dans ta bibliothèqque tu as un dossier keychains, dedans un fichier login.keychains, déplace le sur le bureau (mais garde-le pour le remettre ensuite), délogue-toi et relogue-toi et réessaie, pour voir ?


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (19 Juin 2008)

Ben en fait, j'ai pas ce fichier dont tu parles, j'ai :

Firevaultmaster.cer
Firevaultmaster.keychain
system.keychain

c'est grave doc ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

OUps je parlais de la biblio dans ta maison&#8230; là c'est  la biblio à la racine du disque


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (19 Juin 2008)

kr kr kr.. J'essaie de suite.


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (19 Juin 2008)

J'ai bien peur que ça ne marche pas non plus


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

Alors remets le fichier à sa place, le temps que qql un trouve une idée.


----------

